# Which Pelican case?



## sanjosedave (Jul 1, 2012)

Amazon delivered the Pelican 1400 and without opening the box, it looks to be too small.

Which size case should I get for 1 dslr body and 3 lenses, 1 mamiya 7 body and 1 lens, ipad, cable/battery/small gizmos


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2012)

What's the case for? If air travel, I'd say the 1510...or better yet, the Pelican Storm im2500 - I find the Storm latches easier than the Peli (which are often called 'knuckle-busters'). After starting with a Peli 1604, I switched to their Storm line and have 3 of them.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the 1510 which i got specifically for my 600mm FD lens
(i love the wheels and drag handle for it)
the case is just long enough to fit the 600 in it.
It also fits the gimbal head and has room for a 1D body with no lens attached.
pretty good case IMO. And ditto on the knuckle busters though


----------



## 7enderbender (Jul 11, 2012)

Don't know if it's the right size for you but I can only second the 1510. Been using it now for local events as well as air travel. Love it.


----------

